# Oiling squeaky wheels



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, what I thought was two mice fighting to the death has turned out to be the wheel in one of the boxes squeaking. Is there anything mouse-safe I can use to oil it so it doesn't squeak?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegetable Oil!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I knoe vegetable oil works for a short amount of time i looked it up and it said vasaline


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Just remember that whatever you use _will_ be eaten.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Would it surprise any of you to hear that I have been called a human squeaky wheel?


----------

